# Cable Subs View DISH Infomercial



## Guest (Mar 14, 2002)

On March 11, USDBS re-launched its infomercial broadcast promoting DISH Network products and services to the C-Band market; however, the broadcast made its way into a number of cable homes in more than 40 markets.

The USDBS Inspector DISH infomercials premiered on Galaxy 5, tansponder 2 and Galaxy 5, transponder 10 for distribution to backyard C-Band satellite users. Both transponders were used the day before by cable systems to receive national feeds of other cable network channels. Some cable system engineers failed to switch the satellite feeds. As a result, cable viewers were treated to USDBS DISH Network informercials for an entire day.

Markets represented by reports from consumers in cable homes that called into the USDBS telemarketing center included: Chicago; Dallas; Orlando; Bristol, R.I.; Marrietta, Ga.; Saganaw, Mich.; Newport Beach, Calif.; Riverside, Calif.; Madison, Wis.; and St. Joseph, Mo.

USDBS specializes in selling DISH Network systems to targeted markets, including the C-Band consumer market.

From SkyRetailer (Used with permission)


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2002)

I bet someone got called into the bosses office for that one.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2002)

Yeah he probably got called in and the boss asked "Did you get that Number for Dish Network? The offer sounded great!"

Ok maybe not


----------

